# Cow won't stop mooing - here we go again - NOT!!  Update on Page 4



## Sjisty (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all - 

Please help.  This cow is about 2 years old.  We have had her a year.  Nothing has changed in her care.  She gets the same food, no new cows, etc.  She is kept with a young Brahma bull, about 1-1/2 years old.

Last night at around 9:30 she started mooing once about every 30 seconds.  This went on all night until about 4:30 this morning when it stopped.  Now it is 5:45 and she has started again.  I can't see anything wrong with her.  She looks fine and stops mooing when I go out there.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Is she breed? If not, she could be in heat.


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, she's in with an almost 2-year-old Brahma bull.  Hopefully he will keep her busy and shut her up - I need to sleep tonight!

How long does a cow in heat usually bellow?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

It varies, but a day or two. We have one bellowing right now too!


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help, Farmer Kitty - you may have saved her from the freezer!  This is, as you can plainly see, our first experience with cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

You're welcome and no problem. Ask any question you have-there are no dumb, silly, etc. questions.


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

Just think ....soon you may have another one that will mooo.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

mmooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


(just thought i'd moo too....just in case she got quiet and you missed it)


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 4, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> Just think ....soon you may have another one that will mooo.


Jee, thanks!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a whiteface here, that I told my husband she was getting a bullet the other night. Yep, she's in heat. not bred, cuz she is headed for the freezer come october. but if we had a bull nearby, Iwould have considered it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Aren't they so fun? 



NOT!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 4, 2009)

no, but they are delicious!


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 4, 2009)

Minnie finally stopped mooing about an hour or so ago.  Whoever invented the saying "silence is golden" must have had cows!  I just home she doesn't start back up tonight.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

it's only fair to warn you that cows cycle every 18-21 days.


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 4, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> it's only fair to warn you that cows cycle every 18-21 days.


You're all full of good news!  If she is bred, she won't cycle, will she?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 4, 2009)

thats the idea, but some cows do go through a sort of false heat, though rare. :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> thats the idea, but some cows do go through a sort of false heat, though rare. :/


I hate to tell you but, we had one that cycled until she was about 6 months along.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I was trying to betruthful but HELPFULL. Not depressing. LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I was trying to betruthful but HELPFULL. Not depressing. LOL.


Lucy was a strange one. Most only show false signs of heat once or twice after they are actually pregnant.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

Cows.. gotta love 'em.

Didja hear about the cow that didn't know she was pregnant until she gave birth? it was on the news last night. Surprised EVERYONE!. She didn't look pregnant at all.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

And frankly, I'd rather have a cow mooing every 18 days and know she is cycling than hear 5 dang roosters crowing 24/7 just to hear themselves crow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> And frankly, I'd rather have a cow mooing every 18 days and know she is cycling than hear 5 dang roosters crowing 24/7 just to hear themselves crow!


You can do something about those roosters!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Cows.. gotta love 'em.
> 
> Didja hear about the cow that didn't know she was pregnant until she gave birth? it was on the news last night. Surprised EVERYONE!. She didn't look pregnant at all.


Didn't hear about that one but, how do we know she didn't know she was pregnant? Maybe she knew and wouldn't say.


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 5, 2009)

My roosters sleep at night!  So did I - cow finally shut up.  Either she is bred now or in 18-21 days she will go to freezer camp.  We're ready - hubby got the name of a guy who does these things.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

Sjisty said:
			
		

> My roosters sleep at night!  So did I - cow finally shut up.  Either she is bred now or in 18-21 days she will go to freezer camp.  We're ready - hubby got the name of a guy who does these things.


My head roo doesn't seem to sleep at all but, his replacement I haven't heard crow yet and he's more than old enough. 

Glad you got some sleep and hopefully she is bred and will present you with a calf in 9 months.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 5, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we DID something about those roosters! yummmmmm

and 


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

;-)


----------



## TxMom (Aug 5, 2009)

Y'all are too funny.  Why do I read posts about cows when I have no cows, and don't plan on getting any?  Because...NOW, I know why I hear constant MOOOOOOOOing down the street every once in a while.   Thanks for the info...and the laughs!

By the way, right now I'm listening to my 3 roosters having a crowing contest with the roosters off in the distance.  My husband keeps saying we need to "do something" with Phoenix...but he's a banty and would barely be good for 1 chicken nugget...


----------



## christmascow (Aug 12, 2009)

I purchased 2 Heifers about 4 wks ago, and they were both suppose to be pregnant. 

One had her little bull about 2 wks ago he and mom are doing great.  However, the other one who was suppose to be about 4 mths along has been walking around mooooooing all day and night as well, so this explains to me that she is indeed in heat and was not bred as we were told she was.

I have one thing I have to know though.  Why is my momma cow jumping on top of this one who is apparantly in heat? I saw this at the feed store as well last week, 2 females doing the same thing. WHY?


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 12, 2009)

When a cow/heifer comes into heat, they give off a smell that is attractive to other cattle.  If a bull is not available, the other cows will often jump or ride the one in heat.  When we are AI'ing our cows, we observe the cows that "stand", and breed those 12 hours after standing heat begins.


----------



## christmascow (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmmm just does not seem right lol..... but I will give that explanation to dear hubby...I thought he was going to choke when he saw this going on last night, he was just as confused as I was.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 13, 2009)

Cows will still ride when a bull is around.  Mostly because ditto what JHM said, and the other part is to attract the bull to the menagerie they're putting on.  

Blame the female that's in heat.


----------



## Sjisty (Aug 25, 2009)

Here we go again - Minnie was mooing constantly yesterday afternoon.  Then we saw Sir Loin "silence" her the way only a bull can!  She has been quiet ever since - maybe we will have a Minnie Me in about nine months.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sjisty said:
			
		

> Here we go again - Minnie was mooing constantly yesterday afternoon.  Then we saw Sir Loin "silence" her the way only a bull can!  She has been quiet ever since - maybe we will have a Minnie Me in about nine months.


  well, glad she finally got what she wanted.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 25, 2009)

And HOW many days was it since your FIRST post?  Hmmm?
Now the question is.... is the bull effective or is she cystic?
ANother 18-22 days will tell.  See.. it's much easier to diagnose a problem when they bawl in heat


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha you all complain, I am surrounded on almost all sides by varying herds of cattle and it is a CONSTANT noise around here!! .. All day and night long, MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## annabell (Sep 12, 2010)

It's one thing when YOUR cow is mooing non-stop, but your neighbor's?
 Our next door neighbor has a ton of meat cows. They are right next to our yard and all female, except when they give birth to male calves. When they are now bred or are giving birth they *won't stop mooing! *   Noisy things... Then there are the other neighbor's Braying donkeys, Guineas (I don't mind them that much) and horses (I don't mind  them much either) at least the second neighbor's camels don't make that much noise...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 12, 2010)

annabell said:
			
		

> It's one thing when YOUR cow is mooing non-stop, but your neighbor's?
> 
> Our next door neighbor has a ton of meat cows. They are right next to our yard and all female, except when they give birth to male calves. When they are now bred or are giving birth they *won't stop mooing! *


You sure they're all male calves?  Most of the time the sex of calves born is more like 50-50 or 60-40 either way (bulls and heifers).  I find it kinda unusual that beef cows would be mooing all the time when it's calving season, you'd have more bellering during weaning than with calving.  Just saying.


----------



## his1911 (Sep 22, 2010)

annabell said:
			
		

> It's one thing when YOUR cow is mooing non-stop, but your neighbor's?
> Our next door neighbor has a ton of meat cows. They are right next to our yard and all female, except when they give birth to male calves. When they are now bred or are giving birth they *won't stop mooing! *   Noisy things... Then there are the other neighbor's Braying donkeys, Guineas (I don't mind them that much) and horses (I don't mind  them much either) at least the second neighbor's camels don't make that much noise...


You don't live near me do you by chance??? I ask that cause we presently have like 3 grown bulls, 55 mama cows, like 5 roosters and 40 chickens, 8 guineas, 2 donkeys , 4 dogs, 2 kids and I work 2nd shift something is always making noise around here!!!!!


----------

